# State Corrections Civil Service



## Justin25! (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey guys/gals. 

I was just wondering if the state corrections civil service was ever year or every other year?


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Justin25! said:


> Hey guys/gals.
> 
> I was just wondering if the state corrections civil service was ever year or every other year?


There is no set time frame but usually every 2 years or so but unfortunately they just had one last spring.

So my guess would be at least 2 years from now. I'm sure it's a money generator for the state so I'm surprised they don't hold them annually.


----------

